

Followware - latitude
http://dribbble.com/shots/537811-Introducing-a-concept-of-followware

======
callmeed
Seems counter-productive to copyright the term or want some exclusivity to it.
If you want the term to be known and understood, let others denote their
service in the same way.

Did anyone copyright the term shareware?

~~~
illdave
I don't think he was actually serious about copyrighting the term. I believe
he was just using it as a figure of speech.

------
latitude
It just occurred to me that a free service of notable popularity _can_ be
capitalized on, and without resorting to ads.

You use the service - you follow me on Twitter/Facebook/elsewhere. You get the
service, and I get an ear to promote my other projects.

Have anyone tried this before?

~~~
dawson
I use the method on <http://www.twitterdoctors.net/> and more than 70% of my
followers are now doctors, which is useful for the occasions I do tweet about
new features and stuff related to my healthcare start-up.

For those interested, I am in the process of re-writing the site (dev version
at <http://www.twitterdoctors.com/>) – to automate the process, try the wizard
out, it uses twitter's new event listeners.

~~~
newbie12
Your site violates Twitter's trademark. You need a different name...

------
v33ra
Likeware - like it to use it.

Tweetware - tweet about it to use.

Referware - refer friends emails to use the app.

Reviewware - write an app store review to upgrade to pro version of the app.

And so on....

------
mikeklaas
You 'claim copyright', eh?

<http://ask.yahoo.com/20041213.html>

~~~
goblin89
I guess he technically could patent the concept (IANAL though).

------
chrisacky
I seriously hope that the author was being purposefully ironic/trolling. You
can't copyright a word. It would fall well short of the de minimis, even if it
was totally made up.

The only case I can think of off of the top of my head would be Exxon, where
they tried to copyright Exxon, because if my memory serves me correctly they
failed to secure their TM correctly.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exxon_Corp._v_Exxon_Insurance_C...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exxon_Corp._v_Exxon_Insurance_Consultants_International_Ltd)

As others have mentioned, perhaps I'm just taking him too seriously and he was
just using it as a figure of speech. However, on the internet, he really
should be as verbose as possible... and not make poor jokes like that.

------
codepost
This reminds me of 'I DECLARE BANKRUPCCYYYY'

~~~
beosrocks
Came here to say the same thing. Here it is for those who missed it:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuGIgf-ICHM>

